# Windows equivalents to iWeb or Rapidweaver?



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I was showing a friend how easy it was to build web pages with iWeb or Rapidweaver. He was blown away and wants the same capability. The problem - he's on Windows. I'm trying to convert him to the Mac but since he just bought a laptop, the conversion is still a few months away. In the meantime, are there any good desktop apps that do what iWeb or Rapidweaver do, for Windows? Ya, I know this is a Mac forum but there are a lot of web designers here and I'm sure many of you dabble on the dark side.

I realize there is Dreamweaver and GoLive but those are pretty major investments in time and learning. I also find with Dreamweaver, if you don't use it in a month, you have to relearn everything. I'm looking for something a little easier to use.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I haven't seen anything quite so WYSIWYG as what's on the Mac, though when it's been around 1st Page 2000 was a great way of building normal pages without knowing too much about HTML.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't think there's anything like RapidWeaver or iWeb on Windows, which is surprising. The closest I've seen is KompoZer (open source):

KompoZer - Easy web authoring

and maybe even:

CoffeeCup VisualSite Designer - Now Anyone Can Make a Website ... No Experience Needed !


----------

